# upper tank range fish



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

So, I got the okay from mom...as soon as I get my algebra 2 grade up to at elast a 80% (it's at 73% right now) I can get a 29 gallon tank.

Here's my fish list thus far---

6x Neolamprologus multifasciatus
3x Synodontis petricola

As you can see...all the fish live on the bottom. I"m aware that there are not that many top-dwelling cichlids, espacially from lake tanganyika, but according to the species article on this site, Cyprochromis and Paracyprochromis are okay, saying that a 29 gallon is the absolute minimum. I would prolly go with the paras because they are smaller. What do y'all think? Do you have any other suggestions? I've heard that rainbows are okay?

Also, I'm planning on having a pretty largish pile of river rock. I love calvus, but they get too large, as they will eat my multis, but what about sumbu dwarfs? Would it be alright to have a pair of sumbu dwarfs(aka sumbu new shell) in with the multis granted I have enough space?

I've also heard that julis are PITA...is this true? I really like julis, and would like a pair, but I've heard a few not so nice things about incompatable pairs, pairs killing all tankmates, etc. What about them?

That's all for now..Thanks

Andrew


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

i would not go with cyps.. Your 29 gallon is small for them. Assuming your tank is 36" long, you can fit trio or up to 6 paracyps. in there. But I would not put more than 1 male. I did 2 trio in a 36" long tank, the passive male is always getting a beating from the alpha male.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Neither cyps or paracyps are going to do well in your tank... unless you can convince your mom that a larger tank will be easier to care for and better for the long term health of your fish... :thumb:

I would recommend either calvus or a small julie. Calvus won't eat your adult multies, and once the multies start breeding they are good at defending the fry from predators. Julidochromis transcriptus would do great in that tank. They are generally peaceful and provide good entertainment. If you got a 40 gallon tank (it's only 10 more gallons, mom) with at least a 36" footprint, you could keep paracyps, shellies, and julies or calvus.

But if the 29g is it, then make it a long one and stick in one of these rock dwellers.

Good luck on your grades!


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

going to an 80 isint that hard.
math over all isint very hard either.

paracyps and cyps wont fit in your tank

julies are not PITA, they are less aggressive then any other Neolamp. just the smaller ones. big ones are nasty.

calvus is OK, its not like its going to grow 5inches in a couple of months. it should take years to get to that size. at the size your going to get em(assuming juvie) they will not eat your multies as well.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Multies said:


> math over all *isint* very hard either.
> 
> calvus is OK


But apparently english is, multies. Haha :lol:


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

CichlidAndrew said:


> Multies said:
> 
> 
> > math over all *isint* very hard either.
> ...


oof lol


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay...I was thinking about passing on the cyps...They are just too active, but I just wanted to ask because of the min tank size mentioned on this site.

So your saying that calvus will be okay in a 29, granted that I get them as juvies? That's good news to hear.

So, how does this sound? The tank is 30 inches long...

6x Neolamprologus multifaciatus
2x Julidochromis transcriptus (going to buy 4 at first, then let them pair, and sell the rest)
2x Altolamprologus calvus (going to buy 4 at first, then let them pair, and sell the rest)
3x Synodontis petricola

Andrew


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

That will work... but it will be a bit crowded. The synos will bother everybody else's eggs, but perhaps you are not interested in growing too many baby fish. Having to rock dwellers in there will work for awhile, but in a year or 2 you might find that one of them needs to move out. (That's the time when you bargain for a larger tank). 

Make sure to have 2 distinct rock piles on opposite ends of the tank so that everybody has a territory to claim.

Math is harder for some people; it was never my best subject. But now I'm finishing my PhD in engineering and have gotten used to thinking in numbers. It's possible to become better at math, but I still don't enjoy it as much as chemistry and geology. :thumb: Hang in there!


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

Nope...I like babies, but I don't want too many 

Maybe I'll just pass on the calvus...and stick with julies...

What about something for the top of the tank? I really like xenos, but they are sand dwellers, and mixing them with multis might not end well, and they don't really fit what I need.

I'm hoping to stay with the tang theme, but if I have to, I can grab a few danios or rainbows and "pretend" I have cyps  :thumb:


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

these are the cypts i have in my 29 with my breeding colony of ornatipinnis zambia. aslond as you dont have the jumbo species you will be ok to have a few in your 29 most species only get 3 to 3.5 inches in tanks they get slightly bigger in the wild c








loser to 4 inches


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Ouch :lol: 
but yeah, i suck at english. and art.

if you dont want alot of fry, calvus can take care of them.

maybe you should try buescheri? they have very small clutches of eggs


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay...Obviously, I won't be getting all the fish at once...I"ll be making at least 2, maybe 3 trips to the lfs for them.

So, on the first trip, I'll get my multis and the julis. Then, on the second trip, I'll grab the calvus, and if I feel like it, the petricolas as well.

That way, I'll know what the tank looks like, I can post pics, and get y'all's opinion on everything, seeing if you think that there will be enough territory the way I have the tank set up for both julis and calvus.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It seems that you've got things planned out very well, but just to make sure, how are you planning on cycling your tank? :wink:


----------



## 54zamboni (Mar 16, 2005)

*Fishbguy*
hi -- when you are ready to get your fish, you may want to try the buy/sell forum at

mittenstatecichlids.com

its a web site for michigan cichlid enthusiats, and there are a lot of breeders in the detroit metro area that have the fish you mention, quite a bit cheaper than the lfs. one of my favorite tangs for a smaller tank are caudopunctatus . . . .

jim


----------



## 54zamboni (Mar 16, 2005)

oops --meant that to go in a pm -- hope i haven't broken forum rules.


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes...I plan on cycling the tank 

I have 5 other tanks, and whenever I set up a knew tank, I take the filter media out of an existing tank, and put it in the new one. I also use stability by seachem. Then, I usually throw a few feeder fish in the tank until I get my first fish....Haven't lost a fish yet!

The lfs I'm planning on getting my fish from has them for 4 or 5 dollars a fish...and I don't have to pay shipping...

www.wetthumbaquatics.com

only a half hour from my house.


----------

